# WA-SAVE OUR FARMS COALITION - very important meeting November 13th, 08



## allenacres (Oct 24, 2008)

To CAPR supporters,

As many of you know, the King Co. Assessors Office has changed how it interprets parts of State law that relate to taxation of agricultural properties.  This change may cause you or someone you know significant financial hardship.  For some, it may cause them to have to sell their properties to cover the extraordinary tax penalty the County could place on the property.  If you are in this situation, you are not alone.

A group of rural property owners has formed Save Our Farms Coalition (SOFC).  The goal of SOFC is to discover why this change is happening, where in government it is truly coming from and to work with the Assessors Office and/or the Washington Dept. of Revenue to come up with a plan to save agricultural tax exemptions.  The folks in SOFC are interested in partnering with as many property owners or interested individuals as possible.  The more property owners that get involved with SOFC, the better the chance of resolving the issue and saving farms.  Strength in numbers!

Property owners from SOFC and attorney Bill Severson are meeting with a representative from the Assessors Office on Thursday, October 23 to discuss this matter.  The group will decide how to proceed from there.  

Also, there is Department of Revenue Hearing on the issue on November 13th from 10:00 to noon. It will be held at the General Administration Building located at 210 11th Ave. SW, Olympia, WA 98501. You can find directions at http://ga.wa.gov/direction.htm.   Please plan to attend and voice your support of the ag tax exemption for farms.  A large attendance will make a difference.

Please contact Marilou Rickert at the D.O.R. to confirm your attendance.  Her phone number is (360) 570-6115 and her email is MarilouR@dor.wa.gov.  If you are unable to attend this meeting, please email you written comments to Ms. Rickert.

If you would like to join forces with SOFC, contact Dana Kapela by email at dkapela@msn.com or at (206) 930-2163.


Jeff Wright
Secretary
Citizens Alliance for Property Rights
jeff@capr.us

www.capr.us


----------



## Thewife (Oct 24, 2008)

Allenacres,
Thanks for the link! 
I am in Thurston county.  They have tried many times to come up with new rules that would kill this farm in a heart beat!
It's nice to know there is some one out there trying to keep us going!


----------

